# Cold Lipolysis Belt



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 26, 2018)

I recently purchased myself a , since diet and exercise have failed to eliminate the fat on my abdominal region (which thankfully is barely noticeable, but I would like to eliminate it before it can grow larger). I used it yesterday, which involves placing against the area of one's body from which one wishes to eliminate fat, and turning it on. The instructions say to wait for four weeks before using it on the same area, again, so I hope that I shall see results by that time.

I obviously will be certain to remain physically active and monitor my diet while using the device, but, since I spent a fairly significant amount of money on that belt, I expect that it shall perform the task that it is intended to do, or I shall be very displeased.

Does anyone here have any opinions to offer on this subject? Have you ever used a cold lipolysis belt, and, if so, what were your experiences with it?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 26, 2018)

I ate two of those.


----------



## Everlong (Nov 26, 2018)

my sister came down with that and now i don’t have a sister anymore


----------



## JoJo (Nov 26, 2018)

i came down with that and went from fadi to fadima


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Nov 26, 2018)

like im sure you have to get a treatment 
i don't think belts work as well


----------



## Gin (Nov 26, 2018)

did ddj get threadbanned from the country club or something


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 26, 2018)

The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™ said:


> did ddj get threadbanned from the country club or something



No, but are you saying that this thread would be better in that section?


----------



## Gin (Nov 26, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, but are you saying that this thread would be better in that section?


most likely, if you desire serious responses, which i assume you do


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 26, 2018)

The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™ said:


> most likely, if you desire serious responses, which i assume you do



Yes, I do; who do I ask about moving the thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 26, 2018)

@Santi


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 26, 2018)

The 100% for real legit True OG Gin™ said:


> @Santi



Thank you very much.


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 26, 2018)

They don't work. Spoiler alert, pretty much anything that promises that you can just sit there and let it do the work doesn't do anything. Not to be an asshole or anything, but people that say diet and exercise don't work typically aren't doing either properly.



Here is a great resource for setting up your diet, completely free as well. There are tons of programs on that site as well, I'd recommend using the big 5 program as it doesn't take too much time out of your week, and will work for most people not trying to go to an extreme end of strength or bodybuilding.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2018)

What exercise have you been doing?


----------



## Sassy (Nov 27, 2018)

It looks like it wouldn't work well like everyone mentioned before me, it looks like a lazy option to do if your not willing to do the work behind it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 27, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What exercise have you been doing?



I alternate; on some days, I shall do upper-body exercises, and on other days, I shall do lower-body exercises, but, regardless of whatever else I do, I always do pectoral and abdominal exercises whenever I go to the gym.



Sassy said:


> It looks like it wouldn't work well like everyone mentioned before me, it looks like a lazy option to do if your not willing to do the work behind it.





Moritsune said:


> They don't work. Spoiler alert, pretty much anything that promises that you can just sit there and let it do the work doesn't do anything. Not to be an asshole or anything, but people that say diet and exercise don't work typically aren't doing either properly.



First, the device has 189 reviews on Amazon.com, and 80% of those reviews gave it five starts out of five, so that many users cannot be wrong; it certainly is possible that some of those users were reimbursed for giving it positive reviews, but they cannot _all_ have been reimbursed. Also, this article  states that people who have undergone cool sculpting may experience up to a 25% reduction in the fat in their treated areas; that article was referring to cool sculpting performed by professionals, but I cannot afford such a treatment, so I need to seek alternative methods for fat reduction.

Second, unlike some weight-loss treatments, this device is based upon proven scientific research. Fat cells freeze at a higher temperature than do most other cells in the body, so they can be frozen and killed without causing damage to other cells, and, furthermore, after puberty, the number of fat cells in the human body does not change; when a person gains weight, their fats cells expand, and when they lose weight, their fats cells shrink. Therefore, if the fat cells can be killed, they are permanently eliminated.

Third, some people may word harder at losing weight, such as my brother and his wife in anticipation of their wedding, but I prefer to work smarter. My brain is my best asset, so I am using it; I certainly am not forsaking exercise and proper diet, but I am employing science to assist me. If someone was diabetic, would they simply not take insulin supplements because they felt that they body could produce its own insulin? If someone had asthma (as does my brother), would that person not user their inhaler if they experienced trouble breathing? If a person was infected with a deadly disease, would they take medicine to fight it, or would they trust their own body to be able to fight the disease without assistance? This situation is not as dire, but it has a very similar idea.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 27, 2018)

These things don't work, DDJ. You've been scammed.


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 27, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I alternate; on some days, I shall do upper-body exercises, and on other days, I shall do lower-body exercises, but, regardless of whatever else I do, I always do pectoral and abdominal exercises whenever I go to the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look dude, I honestly don't care which option you go with, I was only offering some information that will actually help you. If you want to wear a cold belt for the next few months while sitting on your couch, then complain about still being fat at the end, knock yourself out.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 27, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> These things don't work, DDJ. You've been scammed.



What is your evidence of that?

Have I not already said that exercising is not working? I could have liposuction done on myself, but that is invasive surgery, whereas cool sculpting is non-invasive. What other options do I have?



Moritsune said:


> Look dude, I honestly don't care which option you go with, I was only offering some information that will actually help you. If you want to wear a cold belt for the next few months while sitting on your couch, then complain about still being fat at the end, knock yourself out.



I appreciate your assistance, but exercise is not working, so I need to employ some other method, and I am not fat; I simply have fat on my abdominal region that I dearly wish to eliminate.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Have I not already said that exercising is not working? I could have liposuction done on myself, but that is invasive surgery, whereas cool sculpting is non-invasive. What other options do I have?


Have you considered that your exercise isn't effective because you aren't doing it long enough or correctly? Also diet.


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 27, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What is your evidence of that?
> 
> Have I not already said that exercising is not working? I could have liposuction done on myself, but that is invasive surgery, whereas cool sculpting is non-invasive. What other options do I have?


Proper diet and exercise...





> I appreciate your assistance, but exercise is not working, so I need to employ some other method, and I am not fat; I simply have fat on my abdominal region that I dearly wish to eliminate.


Like Mider said, I doubt your diet and training are on point if you have fat that you don't want. If you're just too lazy to follow the guides that I linked, go ahead and shell out the money for liposuction, because your belt is a $100 piece of garbage. Or, like I said, wait the four months, at the end of which you'll be in the same situation because there will be no improvement to your physique.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 27, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Have you considered that your exercise isn't effective because you aren't doing it long enough or correctly? Also diet.





Moritsune said:


> Like Mider said, I doubt your diet and training are on point if you have fat that you don't want. If you're just too lazy to follow the guides that I linked, go ahead and shell out the money for liposuction, because your belt is a $100 piece of garbage. Or, like I said, wait the four months, at the end of which you'll be in the same situation because there will be no improvement to your physique.



I work a forty-hour-per-week job, so I do not have time to exercise any more frequently than what I currently am; if I did not have the job that I currently have, then I would have greater time for exercising,l but I then would not have money for supporting myself.

And I eat a fairly healthy diet; I will admit that I do not eat quite as many fruits and vegetables as I should, but I have protein and dairy with very meal and am making an effort to limit sugar and carbohydrates in my diet.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I work a forty-hour-per-week job, so I do not have time to exercise any more frequently than what I currently am; if I did not have the job that I currently have, then I would have greater time for exercising,l but I then would not have money for supporting myself.
> 
> And I eat a fairly healthy diet; I will admit that I do not eat quite as many fruits and vegetables as I should, but I have protein and dairy with very meal and am making an effort to limit sugar and carbohydrates in my diet.


Well how long are you at the gym and how much time do you spend at each station?
Also I dunno why you're saying 40 hour work week as if that isn't the norm for the average American.


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 27, 2018)

Yeah, I work 40-60 hours per week and have plenty of time for the gym. You're just not prioritizing your fitness, DDJ. Like I said, feel free to take the lazy route, but don't be surprised when you've made no improvements in four months.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 27, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Well how long are you at the gym and how much time do you spend at each station?
> Also I dunno why you're saying 40 hour work week as if that isn't the norm for the average American.



I typically am there between 90 and 120 minutes, and I spend nearly ten minutes on each machine; I usually go to the gym every Tuesday and Thursday, occasionally going there on Saturday, as well.



Moritsune said:


> Yeah, I work 40-60 hours per week and have plenty of time for the gym. You're just not prioritizing your fitness, DDJ. Like I said, feel free to take the lazy route, but don't be surprised when you've made no improvements in four months.



How often do you go to the gym, and how much time do you spend there each time?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 27, 2018)

What about  device? It uses heat instead of cold to eliminate fat cells, so I am considering it, but it is very expensive, so I am wary of spending that much money on it.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Moritsune (Nov 27, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I typically am there between *90 and 120 minutes*, and I spend nearly ten minutes on each machine; I usually go to the gym every Tuesday and Thursday, occasionally going there on Saturday, as well.



There's your problem there, your training intensity is not where it needs to be if you can spend that long in the gym on one session. You're also resting too much or using too little weight if you're on one machine for a whole 10 minutes. 4 sets of an exercise should take somewhere in the neighborhood of 5 minutes with a generous 1 minute rest between sets. Seriously, follow that training program I sent, you'll be in the gym no more than 5 hours per week, and so long as you make an effort to progressively overload on the lifts you'll see results, likely with no change to your current diet required.





> How often do you go to the gym, and how much time do you spend there each time?


I typically hit the gym four days per week, for an hour or a little more. My training contains all the main lifts from the program I linked, just set up on more of a bro split style.

Edit:



DemonDragonJ said:


> What about  device? It uses heat instead of cold to eliminate fat cells, so I am considering it, but it is very expensive, so I am wary of spending that much money on it.


No, no, 1000x no. Like I said in my first reply, anything that promises to do the work for you while you sit on your couch is bullshit. Either use proper diet and training, or go to a doctor and get liposuction, or a prescription to phentermine (basically speed).


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 27, 2018)

@Moritsune, I appreciate your advice, but, as I have said, I am seeking to _eliminate_ the fat cells on my body, not merely shrink them, and liposuction leaves scars, so I need another option.

If you do not mind me saying so, you sound like a Luddite, being distrustful of science; it was advances in science that led to the invention of vaccines and the elimination of the majority of deadly diseases, which, in turn, led to human life spans dramatically increasing. It was advances in science that led to the invention of prosthetic limbs, which were a godsend to people whose natural limbs had been amputated. It was advances in science that led to the harnessing of electricity and the invention of refrigeration, automobiles, transistors, and the internet, all of which have changed human society dramatically. And now, I am seeking to use an advance in science to fix a problem with my body, but, if no advances in science had ever occurred, humans would still be praying to deities to cure diseases while being lucky to live past age forty keeping themselves warm with fire, and hoping that their supply of food would not spoil before they could eat it.

And you _still_ have not addressed the fact that it is very unlikely that _all_ of those reviews for the product could be wrong.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If you do not mind me saying so, you sound like a Luddite, being distrustful of science; it was advances in science that led to the invention of vaccines and the elimination of the majority of deadly diseases, which, in turn, led to human life spans dramatically increasing. It was advances in science that led to the invention of prosthetic limbs, which were a godsend to people whose natural limbs had been amputated. It was advances in science that led to the harnessing of electricity and the invention of refrigeration, automobiles, transistors, and the internet, all of which have changed human society dramatically. And now, I am seeking to use an advance in science to fix a problem with my body, but, if no advances in science had ever occurred, humans would still be praying to deities to cure diseases while being lucky to live past age forty keeping themselves warm with fire, and hoping that their supply of food would not spoil before they could eat it.


That's not at all what he was saying

I don't think I've ever seen someone miss the point this much and run with it.  Not even you

I can't breathe I'm laughing so hard right now


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 27, 2018)

He just had another topic closed. How long before this one cause he does not desire the serious answers being given to him...


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 27, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Moritsune, I appreciate your advice, but, as I have said, I am seeking to _eliminate_ the fat cells on my body, not merely shrink them, and liposuction leaves scars, so I need another option.
> 
> If you do not mind me saying so, you sound like a Luddite, being distrustful of science; it was advances in science that led to the invention of vaccines and the elimination of the majority of deadly diseases, which, in turn, led to human life spans dramatically increasing. It was advances in science that led to the invention of prosthetic limbs, which were a godsend to people whose natural limbs had been amputated. It was advances in science that led to the harnessing of electricity and the invention of refrigeration, automobiles, transistors, and the internet, all of which have changed human society dramatically. And now, I am seeking to use an advance in science to fix a problem with my body, but, if no advances in science had ever occurred, humans would still be praying to deities to cure diseases while being lucky to live past age forty keeping themselves warm with fire, and hoping that their supply of food would not spoil before they could eat it.
> 
> And you _still_ have not addressed the fact that it is very unlikely that _all_ of those reviews for the product could be wrong.


You clearly don't know me if you think I'm against science. Also, have you even read the reviews? A large portion of them appear to be for a handheld massage device, not the product in question. You actually have to do more research than looking at the percentage of people giving each tier rating (i.e. 80% 5 star in this case), the actual wording of the reviews would clue you into how shady a product this is. To be perfectly clear "cool sculpting" or cold therapy to reduce fat has been shown to be effective in mice, and is therefore a promising option for human use as well, and is being utilized by some doctors. Can a belt compare to the medical treatment? There is no data to suggest that it can. End of story, either utilize the information I've provided and achieve results, or use the damn belt, it does not affect me either way.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 27, 2018)

Moritsune said:


> You clearly don't know me if you think I'm against science. Also, have you even read the reviews? A large portion of them appear to be for a handheld massage device, not the product in question. You actually have to do more research than looking at the percentage of people giving each tier rating (i.e. 80% 5 star in this case), the actual wording of the reviews would clue you into how shady a product this is. To be perfectly clear "cool sculpting" or cold therapy to reduce fat has been shown to be effective in mice, and is therefore a promising option for human use as well, and is being utilized by some doctors. Can a belt compare to the medical treatment? There is no data to suggest that it can. End of story, either utilize the information I've provided and achieve results, or use the damn belt, it does not affect me either way.



Did I not say that I cannot afford the cost of having a professional perform the treatment?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 27, 2018)

Pay me 100 dollars I'll help you lose weight buddy...


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 27, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Did I not say that I cannot afford the cost of having a professional perform the treatment?


Actually, no, you never once mentioned that you weren't seeking medical treatment due to cost prohibition. 

Correction, I did finally find the small sentence hidden in the paragraphs of nonsense. Regardless, my position remains unchanged.

Also, the methods I linked to literally cost no money, and seeking a medical treatment for something that you could easily fix yourself is definitely not what I'm recommending.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 29, 2018)

Moritsune said:


> Also, the methods I linked to literally cost no money, and seeking a medical treatment for something that you could easily fix yourself is definitely not what I'm recommending.



They do, however, involve severe changes in lifestyle, and I would much rather spend money than change my lifestyle; call me lazy if you wish, but money is easy to recover, whereas lost time can never be recovered.

As I tell my parents whenever they accuse me of focusing more on having fun than on trying to ensure that I can support myself without them (which they thankfully do not do very often): life is too short to not do the things that you enjoy doing.

And I am making an effort to eat a healthy diet; I almost never have soda or candy, except as treats on rare occasions, I ensure that I always have protein with every meal, and I now drink several glasses of vegetable juice (V8 brand or otherwise) every day.



Grey Wolf said:


> Pay me 100 dollars I'll help you lose weight buddy...



I am almost afraid to ask, but how would you do that?


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 29, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> They do, however, involve severe changes in lifestyle, and I would much rather spend money than change my lifestyle; call me lazy if you wish, but money is easy to recover, whereas lost time can never be recovered.
> 
> As I tell my parents whenever they accuse me of focusing more on having fun than on trying to ensure that I can support myself without them (which they thankfully do not do very often): life is too short to not do the things that you enjoy doing.
> 
> ...


Severe changes in lifestyle? 5 hours per week in the gym as opposed to the 3-6 hours that you claim to spend in the gym right now (2-3x per week at 90-120 min per session per your posts), and a very easy change in diet, that I said probably wouldn't even be necessary if you started to train properly. I mean, yeah, you're lazy, but you also said you're too poor to afford medical treatment, so your options are literally to either:

A. Save up for the procedure, which guessing from your posts won't be likely because you feel like you make too little money as it is.

B. Use the worthless belt that you bought, which while it may not waste time if you use it while doing other activities you normally do, you will undoubtedly find out it was a waste of money here shortly.

C. Use the data I've provided to make small, effective changes to your lifestyle that will assuredly get you results.

I mean, you seem to try to present yourself as an intelligent person, so what am I missing?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 29, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am almost afraid to ask, but how would you do that?



Pay me the 100 dollars and I will have you on the Rocky diet....so at the end you can yell YOOOOO....NF I DID ITTTT!!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 30, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> They do, however, involve severe changes in lifestyle, and I would much rather spend money than change my lifestyle; call me lazy if you wish, but money is easy to recover, whereas lost time can never be recovered.
> 
> As I tell my parents whenever they accuse me of focusing more on having fun than on trying to ensure that I can support myself without them (which they thankfully do not do very often): life is too short to not do the things that you enjoy doing.
> 
> ...



So you have time to exercise but you decided to prioritize other things. Which is fine,  btw, but be aware that is the reason you don't have the desired results.

Moritsune is giving you good ways to improve but in the end it will be up to you. Losing weight is no mystery, you have to burn more calories than you eat. You are not willing to change your life style so it's up to you. The belt won't work,  though. When things seem too good to be true it is because they are.

In any case,  you said at first you wanted this to be long term. What you do in your free time is your business. If you are healthy I guess it won't be important,  though,  but you are going to need to accept the extra fat in your belly because it doesn't seem like it's going anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 1, 2018)

Moritsune said:


> Severe changes in lifestyle? 5 hours per week in the gym as opposed to the 3-6 hours that you claim to spend in the gym right now (2-3x per week at 90-120 min per session per your posts), and a very easy change in diet, that I said probably wouldn't even be necessary if you started to train properly.



How is your advice any different from what I am doing currently? I already eat a fairly healthy diet, and I already exercise at the gym for the number of hours per week that you suggested. If I was not working a 40-hour-per-week job, I could spend more time at the gym.

And why does everyone here continue to conveniently ignore the fact that it has been scientifically proven that fat cells die when they are frozen and do not regrow?



ane said:


> In any case,  you said at first you wanted this to be long term. What you do in your free time is your business. If you are healthy I guess it won't be important,  though,  but you are going to need to accept the extra fat in your belly because it doesn't seem like it's going anywhere.



I am the master of my own body, it is not the master of me; if I want my fat to be gone, it will be gone, one way or another. If I cannot afford to have the procedure performed by a professional, I shall take out a loan, which I would rather not do, but I have little other choices. Thankfully, we are almost at the beginning of another year, which means that I shall be receiving my tax refund, which should be very impressive, this year, since I have been working for the entire past year.


----------



## Moritsune (Dec 1, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How is your advice any different from what I am doing currently? I already eat a fairly healthy diet, and I already exercise at the gym for the number of hours per week that you suggested. If I was not working a 40-hour-per-week job, I could spend more time at the gym.
> 
> And why does everyone here continue to conveniently ignore the fact that it has been scientifically proven that fat cells die when they are frozen and do not regrow?


It's different because the resources I provided tell you how to train and diet properly, with the ability to track progress and easily make adjustments if you hit a sticking point, and what you're doing right now is amateurish at best and clearly isn't giving you results....

Also, look back at my post, I admitted that cool sculpting has shown promise and is being used by professionals, but the key point is that the belt has no data to suggest it even remotely mimics the process nor achieves the results. You still haven't explained why you're throwing all your trust in a worthless belt with a high number of shady reviews that seem to be for a different product (my guess is that you're in denial and just want to be lazy).





> I am the master of my own body, it is not the master of me; if I want my fat to be gone, it will be gone, one way or another. If I cannot afford to have the procedure performed by a professional, I shall take out a loan, which I would rather not do, but I have little other choices. Thankfully, we are almost at the beginning of another year, which means that I shall be receiving my tax refund, which should be very impressive, this year, since I have been working for the entire past year.


Guess you better take out that loan, because it seems you aren't going to get it done otherwise. Also, pretty much 100% sure your tax return won't come come close to being able to cover the cost, especially since insurance won't be helping you out since it's an elective procedure.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 1, 2018)

Moritsune said:


> It's different because the resources I provided tell you how to train and diet properly, with the ability to track progress and easily make adjustments if you hit a sticking point, and what you're doing right now is amateurish at best and clearly isn't giving you results....



I appreciate you offering me that information, and perhaps I shall try it, but exercise will only shrink the fat cells on my body, and I wish to eliminate them entirely. Plus, there are some days when I simply wish to go directly home after work, rather than to the gym, which is why I do not go there every day.



Moritsune said:


> Also, look back at my post, I admitted that cool sculpting has shown promise and is being used by professionals, but the key point is that the belt has no data to suggest it even remotely mimics the process nor achieves the results. You still haven't explained why you're throwing all your trust in a worthless belt with a high number of shady reviews that seem to be for a different product (my guess is that you're in denial and just want to be lazy).



I did not know that there were reviews for a different product on that page, and the fact that has happened on the website of one of the most major retailers in the world is very bothersome; Amazon.com should have better quality control than that.

And I certainly am not in denial, and I abhor laziness; if I could work my will, I would punish anyone who I perceived as being lazy. The reason that I spent the money on that belt was because I cannot afford the cost of having a professional do it.

On that subject, why are procedures such as coolsculpting and laser hair removal so expensive? The equipment cannot possibly be _that_ expensive to operate and maintain. It is not fair that only the very wealthy can afford to have these procedures performed.

What if I filled my bathtub with ice and lay in it for thirty minutes to an hour? Would that have any effect?


----------



## Jim (Dec 1, 2018)

I did hear about cold treatment, but i didn't know they sold stuff that did it. I imagined you'd go to some sort of facility.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On that subject, why are procedures such as coolsculpting and laser hair removal so expensive?


Because they're cosmetic procedures.


DemonDragonJ said:


> What if I filled my bathtub with ice and lay in it for thirty minutes to an hour? Would that have any effect?


Try it out and see.


----------



## Moritsune (Dec 1, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I appreciate you offering me that information, and perhaps I shall try it, but exercise will only shrink the fat cells on my body, and I wish to eliminate them entirely. Plus, there are some day when I simply wish to go directly home after work, rather than to the gym, which is why I do not go there every day.


No procedure will eliminate 100% of the fat cells in your body, and you wouldn't want it to either since fat cells are important to have. Even with fewer fat cells, if you continue to eat at a caloric surplus, the fat cells remaining will just enlarge and you'll be back to square one. Not many people *want *to go to the gym everyday, but is your desire to get home and browse anime forums and whatever else you do really more important to you than your physical wellness and appearance? If so, that's fine, but you should just get used to having a bit of unwanted fat.




> What if I filled my bathtub with ice and lay in it for thirty minutes to an hour? Would that have any effect?


Maybe? I think the temperatures used in the actual medical procedure are much lower, but at least you wouldn't be wasting $100 to find out. Take it easy though. No offense, but you strike me as the kind of cat that would end up giving himself hypothermia trying that kind of shit alone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2018)

No matter how stupid the product, there will be a market for it. Case in point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2018)

Mider T said:


> That's not at all what he was saying
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen someone miss the point this much and run with it.  Not even you
> 
> I can't breathe I'm laughing so hard right now



This is sad really. :/ 

Imagine if he put the effort he is putting into typing and wasting money into working out.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2018)

@Moritsune, I went to the gym, again, today, and I usually do not go there on Saturdays, so that is already a sign of progress. I used an elliptical machine, and monitored how many calories I burned while using it; I burned 90 calories in 9 minutes, averaging 10 calories per minute, but, earlier in the day, I ate a sandwich at a restaurant that contained between 200 and 300 calories, so, to burn off all the calories in that sandwich, I would have needed to use the elliptical machine for twenty minutes or more, but I also used other machines while I was there and was walking while I was out shopping for nearly four hours.

Is it not a good thing that I am making an effort to monitor my calorie intake and how many calories that I am burning?

And the reason that I wish to eliminate unwanted fat from my abdominal region is that the fat affects my waistline; my body is mainly very fit and athletic, but my abdominal region is too round, and I wish for it to be as flat as a board, since it simply does not look good with the great contrast between my abdomen and the rest of my body.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 2, 2018)

do you know what your maintenance-level is, calorie-wise


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I burned 90 calories in 9 minutes,





DemonDragonJ said:


> was walking while I was out shopping for nearly four hours.


Dude this is so light that its literally "going about your day".  This isn't real exercise.


----------



## Moritsune (Dec 2, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Moritsune, I went to the gym, again, today, and I usually do not go there on Saturdays, so that is already a sign of progress. I used an elliptical machine, and monitored how many calories I burned while using it; I burned 90 calories in 9 minutes, averaging 10 calories per minute, but, earlier in the day, I ate a sandwich at a restaurant that contained between 200 and 300 calories, so, to burn off all the calories in that sandwich, I would have needed to use the elliptical machine for twenty minutes or more, but I also used other machines while I was there and was walking while I was out shopping for nearly four hours.
> 
> Is it not a good thing that I am making an effort to monitor my calorie intake and how many calories that I am burning?
> 
> And the reason that I wish to eliminate unwanted fat from my abdominal region is that the fat affects my waistline; my body is mainly very fit and athletic, but my abdominal region is too round, and I wish for it to be as flat as a board, since it simply does not look good with the great contrast between my abdomen and the rest of my body.


Humans evolved to be able to travel vast distances at a slow pace very efficiently, so low intensity steady state (LISS) cardio is not great at burning calories, and the machines are notoriously horrible at calculating calories burned. There are too many factors to determine caloric burn like that, the only real way to get an idea is to track every calorie/macronutrient you consume and correlate it to your weight loss or gain in that period of time. Typically you would track it all in one week periods, average the macros for the week and see if you lost, gained, or remained the same weight. The diet book I linked you to will help with that, or you can keep track of your current calories for a week, but in order to do so accurately you'd need to cook your own food and use a food scale to measure everything. Once you have your maintenance level, it's easy to adjust what you consume to make progress toward your goal, but never try to count the calories burned from exercise because you'll never figure that out accurately.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> do you know what your maintenance-level is, calorie-wise



No, because, before now, I never needed to worry about that.



Moritsune said:


> Humans evolved to be able to travel vast distances at a slow pace very efficiently, so low intensity steady state (LISS) cardio is not great at burning calories, and the machines are notoriously horrible at calculating calories burned. There are too many factors to determine caloric burn like that, the only real way to get an idea is to track every calorie/macronutrient you consume and correlate it to your weight loss or gain in that period of time. Typically you would track it all in one week periods, average the macros for the week and see if you lost, gained, or remained the same weight. The diet book I linked you to will help with that, or you can keep track of your current calories for a week, but in order to do so accurately you'd need to cook your own food and use a food scale to measure everything. Once you have your maintenance level, it's easy to adjust what you consume to make progress toward your goal, but never try to count the calories burned from exercise because you'll never figure that out accurately.



That sounds like it would involve great amounts of math, and math is not one of my strongest subjects.


----------



## Moritsune (Dec 2, 2018)

It's all simple math, whether you count calories by themselves or through macros. Your food packaging has all the info you need in most cases, the biggest pain is weighing the food and eating mostly at home, but you should be able to find your maintenance after a couple weeks. Anyway, if you decide to actually make some diet changes and the like you're more than welcome to get in touch with me if you have any questions and I'll do what I can to help you sort it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 3, 2018)

Seiko said:


> my advice: sell your car and jog to your workplace.



That is not a feasible option, for too many reasons to list.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 6, 2018)

Moritsune said:


> It's all simple math, whether you count calories by themselves or through macros. Your food packaging has all the info you need in most cases, the biggest pain is weighing the food and eating mostly at home, but you should be able to find your maintenance after a couple weeks. Anyway, if you decide to actually make some diet changes and the like you're more than welcome to get in touch with me if you have any questions and I'll do what I can to help you sort it out.



Take this guys advice. And, he is trying to help you. Let him help you.


----------

